# Complete Baer Brake Kit with 14" front & 13" rear rotors



## SLO 6-OH (Mar 20, 2009)

Does this brake kit look like a good deal?

eBay Motors: 05-06 GTO Baer Brake Kit - 14" & 13" Rotors w/ Calipers (item 220380538126 end time Mar-28-09 20:39:55 PDT)


----------

